
UPS Has Been Delivering Cargo in Self-Driving Trucks for Months - neom
https://gizmodo.com/ups-has-been-delivering-cargo-in-self-driving-trucks-fo-1837272680
======
coldtea
> _At this point, the TuSimple trucks carrying packages for UPS still have an
> engineer and a safety driver riding along. When UPS reaches Level 4, it
> won’t need anyone behind the wheel._

Yeah, when that happens, that'll be news...

------
landcoctos
No where does the article say they are delivering packages, but it appears
rather they are shipping trailers between distribution centers on interstate
highways.

~~~
tyingq
With a "safety driver" at the wheel, like everyone else.

------
kbos87
My Subaru (not Tesla) can manage itself on the highway pretty well with me, a
safety driver, behind the wheel checking in on it periodically.

------
iloveluce
“At this point, the TuSimple trucks carrying packages for UPS still have an
engineer and a safety driver riding along”

Seems like they’re as far along in the process as all the other companies

~~~
mdorazio
Exactly. Of course no one noticed - the trucks still have a driver in them.

